# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  اجباری بودن دروس دوم دبیرستان در دیپلم مجدد

## quf

سلام من واسه دیپلم مجدد ثبت نام کردم ولی مجبورم کردن که دومم امتحان بدم!!آموزش پرورش استانم رفتم ولی اونا هم همینو گفتن!!
میگه چون دیپلم قبلیت معدل دار بوده اینم با معدله باید دومم امتحان بدی.بخشنامه هم نشونشون دادم همینو گفتن چه کار کنم دیگه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## quf

*یکی بیاد راهنمایی کنه حالا خوبه این همه آدم تو انجمن دیپ مجدد گرفتن*

----------


## Egotist

متاسفانه تو شهرای کوچک مسئولای بی اطلاع هستن !

تنها حسن منطقه 1 بودن همینه فک کنم :Yahoo (21): 

فردا زنگ بزن طهران ، صحبت کن باهاشون !

همچین چیزی نی

----------


## quf

> متاسفانه تو شهرای کوچک مسئولای بی اطلاع هستن !
> 
> تنها حسن منطقه 1 بودن همینه فک کنم
> 
> فردا زنگ بزن طهران ، صحبت کن باهاشون !
> 
> همچین چیزی نی


حالا اگه اونا بگن دوم نیس دوباره من به این خرا چجوری حالی کنم

----------


## idealist

> حالا اگه اونا بگن دوم نیس دوباره من به این خرا چجوری حالی کنم


*مشکل همین جاست ، حتی اگه اونا متوجه هم بشن که اشتباه میکردن و نیازی به گذروندن دروس سال دوم نیست ، باز هم مقاومت میکنن و میگن باید دوم رو بگذرونی ، چون نمیتونن قبول کنن که از قوانین سر در نمیارن و نا اگاه هستن ، بارها اتفاق افتاده این مسئله. تنها راهی که شما داری اینه که یا دروس سال دوم رو هم بگذرونی ، یا بری یه شهر دیگه.*

----------


## quf

> *مشکل همین جاست ، حتی اگه اونا متوجه هم بشن که اشتباه میکردن و نیازی به گذروندن دروس سال دوم نیست ، باز هم مقاومت میکنن و میگن باید دوم رو بگذرونی ، چون نمیتونن قبول کنن که از قوانین سر در نمیارن و نا اگاه هستن ، بارها اتفاق افتاده این مسئله. تنها راهی که شما داری اینه که یا دروس سال دوم رو هم بگذرونی ، یا بری یه شهر دیگه.*


*موندم خودمم چه کار کنم!!!
*

----------


## Egotist

> *موندم خودمم چه کار کنم!!!
> *


همین قضیه تقریبا برای یکی از بچه های انجمن که ساکن یه شهر کوچکه افتاده ؛

زنگید طهران ، صحبت کرد با مسئول متوسطه و دیپ 2 و قضیه گفت که اینا دارن اذییت میکنن و سنگداندازی و ...

اونا هم گفتن برو اداره و تماس بگیر با اینجا بده ما با مسئول اون خراب شده صحبت کنیـــم

و ختم به خیر شد .

انشالله کاره شما هم حل شه همینطوری :ی

----------


## quf

> یکی از بچه های انجمن ساکن یه شهر کوچکه که پیگیر کاراش هستم ؛
> 
> همین مساله پیش اومده بود براش .
> 
> زنگید طهران ، صحبت کرد با مسئول متوسطه و دیپ 2 و قضیه گفت که اینا دارن اذییت میکنن و سنگداندازی و ...
> 
> اونا هم گفتن برو اداره و تماس بگیر با اینجا بده ما با مسئول اون خراب شده صحبت کنیـــم
> 
> و ختم به خیر شد .
> ...


شمارشو داری بدی بهم زنگ بزنم فردا؟

----------


## Egotist

> شمارشو داری بدی بهم زنگ بزنم فردا؟


88827678

88305558

88825972

----------


## quf

> 88827678
> 
> 88305558
> 
> 88825972


آقا خیلی ممنون خیلی گلی

----------


## quf

> 88827678
> 
> 88305558
> 
> 88825972


حالا نریم اونجا هی زنگ بزنیم آموزش و پرورش جواب ندن

----------


## Egotist

> حالا نریم اونجا هی زنگ بزنیم آموزش و پرورش جواب ندن



شانسه دیگه !

اول فردا بزنگ مطرح کن همه چیزو با مسئول تهران ببین چی میگه .

بعدشم ؛ طرفای 10-11 تلفنارو ج میدن . فقط موقع اذان ظهر نزنگ ک ج نمیدن ، الکی مثلا میرن نماز:ی

----------


## quf

> شانسه دیگه !
> 
> اول فردا بزنگ مطرح کن همه چیزو با مسئول تهران ببین چی میگه .
> 
> بعدشم ؛ طرفای 10-11 تلفنارو ج میدن . فقط موقع اذان ظهر نزنگ ک ج نمیدن ، الکی مثلا میرن نماز:ی


آقا مرسی فردا این کارم کنم ببینم چی میشه

----------


## khaan

به هیچ وجه اجباری نیست دروس سال های قبل به صورت ضربدر نوشته میشن در شاخه نظری فقط دروس سوم رو باید امتحان بدی. اونم میتونی تطبیق بزنی.

----------


## quf

> به هیچ وجه اجباری نیست دروس سال های قبل به صورت ضربدر نوشته میشن در شاخه نظری فقط دروس سوم رو باید امتحان بدی. اونم میتونی تطبیق بزنی.


منم همینو گفتم میگن نه

----------


## khaan

> منم همینو گفتم میگن نه


شما بهشون بگو به بند4-4  شیوه نامه اجرایی مربوطه مراجعه کنن.

----------

